# Which MBTI type gets bored most easily?



## Airess3

Which do you think? Probably an Ne/Se dom?


----------



## reptilian

Has more to do with enneagram than mbti, 7 get bored easily, if by boredom we mean seeking for extra outside stimulation. Its also connected to ADHD. So if statistics are made by my thought experiment I would presume ENFP, ESFP, ENTP, ESTP since they are more prone to E7, stimulation via Pe has the most energy need.


----------



## Simpson17866

Probably the


----------



## Sava Saevus

Depends on the topic and the depth of the topic. But easily bored on a superficial level when it comes to conversation: INTP.


----------



## misfortuneteller

Estp.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Even though people usually say anyone but xxFJs, I have ADD, so pretty much everything bores me.


----------



## Yamol

Simpson17866 said:


> Probably the


Am I the only one who gets the joke


----------



## Airess3

Yamol said:


> Am I the only one who gets the joke


Nope, I got it too but as a typical INTP, I was too lazy to reply to it.


----------



## Fumetsu

Me.


----------



## tanstaafl28

This is boring.


----------



## Fumetsu

tanstaafl28 said:


> This is boring.



_YOU'RE boring!_ :exterminate:


----------



## tanstaafl28

Fumetsu said:


> _YOU'RE boring!_ :exterminate:


Yep. :dry:


----------



## shazam

I'm a little teapot...yippy ki-cheesecake mothafockaas. Have you seen my baseball? 




Muchagustooo...hahaha.


----------



## ksh

Well i dont know for other types, but i get bored in a moment when there is no creativity and challange involved. Whatever it is, it just kills my attention.


----------



## Banned Boy

I would say EXTPs. Their minds are always in need of external stimulation.


----------



## Handsome Jack

xNTP.


----------



## Fantome

ENTP and ESTP for sure.

Plus, I have ADHD, let's say if something isn't useful for my intellectual growth or amuse me - I'll get bored within minutes.


----------



## Helweh18

I get bored pretty easily, ENTJ 8w7. I'm actually bored right now, that's why I'm on here dinking around lol


----------



## Elaihr

I'm an Ni-dom with Ti and I must say I don't get bored very easily. In many ways I remind myself of my ISTP friend, who has this ability to go into his own mind, to do puzzles in his own head, play word games with himself, and the likes. I kind of do this to - and it's easy for me to daydream. Whenever something around me is boring, I can just retreat inside my head.

If I have to actively _do_ something that's boring though - it could kill me. Because if I have to be active, I can't escape it. The essay I'm supposed to write right now is an example of such an activity. BLEH!

My ENFP gets bored very easily. He has to _do_ something all the time, be it talking or singing or dancing or playing computer games or cooking or baking or whatever. Just something. Never a moment of calm (which is sometimes a blessing and sometimes a curse).


----------



## EntropicBeing

I am very bored person. I would go with INTP, the type that rather do nothing than something if that thing does not spark their interest. Or just procrastinate all the way till close to deadline.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Me.


----------



## Jasminetea

Airess3 said:


> Yamol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who gets the joke
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I got it too but as a typical INTP, I was too lazy to reply to it.
Click to expand...

God you INTPs. And hmm , honestly it depends on the individual along with type. Ne-dom , from my personal experience (being an enfp) I find it hard to be bored. I'm a) either daydreaming, or b) analysing things around me, and trying to solve puzzles that I've created. So...pretty fun... 
Maybe ESTP? I have a friend who is an ESTP and seems to get bored quickly.


----------



## Jasminetea

Helweh18 said:


> I get bored pretty easily, ENTJ 8w7. I'm actually bored right now, that's why I'm on here dinking around lol


STOP DINKING AROUND ! 

-What even is dinking? Sounds like a really poorly executed dance move which I would be suspectible to...ill be sad if that's not the meaning of dinking... :'(


----------



## Jasminetea

Fumetsu said:


> Me.


Is 'me' the 17th personality type ?


----------



## voron

My ESTP friend gets bored way too quickly. She's immediately complaining how our card game develops so slowly. She also wants to be coming and going most of the time.

I can also say that I get bored rather quickly but first, if it's any interesting, I must dig deep into it at least a bit and get something out of it and then throw it away. Depends on how interesting the subject, topic or idea is.
If it really is interesting, there's no going back. Goodbye wellbeing.


----------



## matteo21

Entp


----------

